# Solved: NEC Plasma questions...



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

This may be a little beyond the knowledge of this group, unless there are some actual NEC techs here, but figure it doesn't hurt to ask...

I've just been given an NEC PX-42VM5A 42" Plasma display. Woo, sweet, right? Well, except for a couple little things...

It was used in an airport for an advertising display, so it's got a WestJet logo somewhat burned in - noticeable, but not so bad that you can't play PS2 games on it 

The main issue: it's been programmed to the VGA input, with all the on-panel controls locked out, and there's no remote for it. Looks pretty boffo plugged into my laptop, but I can't switch the inputs or control anything else on it.

It has an RS-232C "external control" port that I'll need a "Laplink" type serial-crossover cable or adapter for to get into the programming (pretty sure I have one stored away somewhere) but the user's manual I found online is unclear as to whether I can do any programming via, say, HyperTerminal, or if I'll need customized software for it. The manual has complete charts and cables of the codes I'd need to use if I was actually developing some software for it, but no indication of whether they can just be issued via terminal interface.

So the main question here is (or questions, to be precise): is anyone familiar with this stuff that knows if I need some special software (or better yet, HAS such software), or conversely, is there some way I can force a "factory reset" of the internal systems to release the control buttons?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Scroll down here to get the details:
http://www.plasmahouse.com/itemdetail.asp?ic=PX42VM5A

It states a "Control Lock Switch located on input panel"?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Not one I've seen. The manual I found online was actually for a 42MP1, which is similar, but not exactly the same layout - it shows the location of the control-lock switch on that, right beside the external control input, but I've done an exhaustive search of the exterior, and this unit doesn't seem to have one.

This brochure has an exact picture of the 42VM5's input panel... http://www.ita.com/images/PX42VM5A.pdf


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Okay, figured it out... the 42MP1 manual actually had instructions on calculating the checksum for a command code. Connect with a null-modem cable (ended up having to make my own), send the full code, plus checksum, using a serial-port monitor utility like SerialComm or LookRS232, and away she goes.

Hopefully this helps someone searching in the future..

Now where is that "Solved" link?


----------

